# Down rating a Uber pax ?



## RightTurnOnRed (Jun 15, 2018)

Uber doesn't allow me to select a reason why I down rated rider. None of the 6 options are active, although they do appear on the screen. Is that all by design ? ?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

RightTurnOnRed said:


> Uber doesn't allow me to select a reason why I down rated rider. None of the 6 options are active, although they do appear on the screen. Is that all by design ? ?


What was the reason, she wouldn't take no for an answer?

.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

1 star
reason "other" is one of my favorites


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

I was getting pissed at my first ride today. Business pax into the city. 1 anchored me at around 3 mins and said “I am waiting on the person who ordered actually”

Wait another 2 mins, finally here.

The one who didn’t order the ride asks me to please turn down the radio as she was a conference call. I was getting even more pissed. Then finally move in slug traffic. Says “I’m sorry but I have another one to make”

Opens snacks and food then as she is getting finished with almost 30 mins of silence for her.

Leave her drink in my car as I knew already what she was up to.

I was so close to 1* but I didn’t cuz it was ladies. Who were never rude to me really. 

Later that night app tip 8$. But it was close to me 1*

You just never know. They were pax who lived in Lincoln park. People say they don’t tip all the time. It’s true if you make any mistakes by listening to any app most of the time.


----------



## RightTurnOnRed (Jun 15, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> What was the reason, she wouldn't take no for an answer?
> 
> .


The sneaky pax started eating something, so I immediately lowered all the windows in case whatever he were eating contained peanuts. I have allergic reactions to peanuts. The ****** bag pax got an attitude when I wouldn't put the windows back up. I gave him a choice. Windows stay down or get out. I should've just ended the ride. I filed a safety report on him. The community guidelines states no eating in the RS cars, but entitled pax thinks it doesn't apply to them. 1* + safety report


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Everyone gets a one star rating. unless Cash tip is provided.


----------



## ThatGuyPaul (Apr 26, 2019)

RightTurnOnRed said:


> Uber doesn't allow me to select a reason why I down rated rider. None of the 6 options are active, although they do appear on the screen. Is that all by design ? ?
> View attachment 352543


You can select a reason but when you click it highlights it in a very faint grayish color that's nearly invisible.


----------



## UberEastCoast (Nov 27, 2018)

As a PAX, I will deduct one star immediately if the radio is on and the speakers are mainly blaring from the back. That's where our skulls are. If you blare music or talk radio from your back speakers, turn the radio off completely when the PAX gets in. I really don't like to ask Uber drivers to turn the radio off. I suffer in silence and then I downgrade. So please -- let's all get along.


----------



## UberEastCoast (Nov 27, 2018)

Just a PAX. Been here before. PAX really need a shared forum with drivers.

-WFB Jr.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

RightTurnOnRed said:


> Uber doesn't allow me to select a reason why I down rated rider. None of the 6 options are active, although they do appear on the screen. Is that all by design ? ?
> View attachment 352543


Just a glitch. Both apps are unstable. I experience glitches every day. Uninstall Reinstall, reboot phone.This usually buys me a day or two of relative normality.

Technology companies.


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

I think the options are active. The color coding just doesn't go through most of the time. Once in a while, it does ...


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

UberEastCoast said:


> As a PAX, I will deduct one star immediately if the radio is on and the speakers are mainly blaring from the back. That's where our skulls are. If you blare music or talk radio from your back speakers, turn the radio off completely when the PAX gets in. I really don't like to ask Uber drivers to turn the radio off. I suffer in silence and then I downgrade. So please -- let's all get along.


You have a voice use it. We can't read minds or we wouldn't be doing that job.



UberEastCoast said:


> Just a PAX. Been here before. PAX really need a shared forum with drivers.
> 
> -WFB Jr.


Why? We don't want to hear how entitled you are to rules clearly posted in the TOS you never even looked at.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

UberEastCoast said:


> As a PAX, I will deduct one star immediately if the radio is on and the speakers are mainly blaring from the back. That's where our skulls are. If you blare music or talk radio from your back speakers, turn the radio off completely when the PAX gets in. I really don't like to ask Uber drivers to turn the radio off. *I suffer in silence and then I downgrade. So please -- let's all get along.*


Or you could just communicate and ask them to turn it down/off instead of attacking their livlihood.


----------

